# Crockpot Turkey Breast.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I have been trying to eat healthier cooking a lot simpler and less costly and I got to tell you nothing beats a crockpot for a simple and easy family meal.
This turkey breast , which I totally forgot till the aroma hit my nose ,came out juice and actually broke apart.
I use one onion cut up in the bottom of the pot and old bay seasoning ,and to be honest I will never use again, I rather cover the meat with bacon or my own herb mix or brine. But after 3 hours in low and 2 in high(not needed)just to give the breast a little color, dinner was ready, I could have place sweet potatoes ,carrots, even dumplings, next time.:beercheer:


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

That's how we do turkey for thanksgiving every year because there's only 5 of us together. So good...


----------

